# Internal Flights - tips for cheap fares.



## queenie40something

Hi all

Thought I would pass on my tips for internal flights in Egypt.

Book online in the UK with Egyptair. Once in the site choose Egypt as the country and not your country of residence as you will get cheaper prices.

The earlier you book the cheaper the prices are eg you can get a return flight from Sharm to Hurghada including all taxes etc for under £25 return. You need to have a muck around with the dates. This will be worth while if the flights from UK to Sharm are alot cheaper than flying to Hurghada. The direct flight from Sharm to Hurg is only 40 mins.

You can book with either visa or mastercard. Use the cc number as each passengers ID number or their own individual passport number.

You will then get an E Ticket to print off and take to check in. I normally get to check in a little under an hour although can be done in half an hour but I never like to chance it.

The website ( FAQ section ) states that the person whose cc it is needs to be in the travelling party and you need to take the cc with you. I have never been asked to show it at check in but again wouldnt like to chance it.

Sharm to Luxor or Cairo is about 50 mins and again if you enter different dates you can get some really cheap fares.

Happy travels

Queenie


----------



## Malak

Great tip Queenie. Will try this next time I need to book internal flights!


----------



## queenie40something

Hi - it is really easy to book online with them


----------



## alottogive

what about booking flights back to the uk from there are they cheaper than from the uk


----------



## queenie40something

Hi - I have on many occasions searched flights from say Cairo to Heathrow with Egyptair and the prices are alot dearer than the UK. Not been able to find a bargain yet for flights from / to UK!!


----------



## Monia Lamarche

I often use the site *orbitz* for International flight and I booked 3 tickets from Canada to Sharm El Sheikh because it was much cheapper than other website, including egyptair (funny enough, I was flying with egyptair when I bought the ticket on orbitz, but orbitz was selling the ticket cheapper than egyptair temselves). You can also use the engine *kayak *witch is a site that compare prices among different website including orbitz.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I just flew from Glasgow (last month) via Amsterdam return £225 inclusive of tax on KLM site and I only bought the ticket the day before I travelled, don't forget it is always cheaper to buy a return ticket even if you don't use the return part.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I just flew from Glasgow (last month) via Amsterdam return £225 inclusive of tax on KLM site and I only bought the ticket the day before I travelled, don't forget it is always cheaper to buy a return ticket even if you don't use the return part.


----------



## Philomena

queenie40something said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thought I would pass on my tips for internal flights in Egypt.
> 
> Book online in the UK with Egyptair. Once in the site choose Egypt as the country and not your country of residence as you will get cheaper prices.
> 
> The earlier you book the cheaper the prices are eg you can get a return flight from Sharm to Hurghada including all taxes etc for under £25 return. You need to have a muck around with the dates. This will be worth while if the flights from UK to Sharm are alot cheaper than flying to Hurghada. The direct flight from Sharm to Hurg is only 40 mins.
> 
> You can book with either visa or mastercard. Use the cc number as each passengers ID number or their own individual passport number.
> 
> You will then get an E Ticket to print off and take to check in. I normally get to check in a little under an hour although can be done in half an hour but I never like to chance it.
> 
> The website ( FAQ section ) states that the person whose cc it is needs to be in the travelling party and you need to take the cc with you. I have never been asked to show it at check in but again wouldnt like to chance it.
> 
> Sharm to Luxor or Cairo is about 50 mins and again if you enter different dates you can get some really cheap fares.
> 
> Happy travels
> 
> Queenie


This sounds great I am just new to this online forum, I am an Australian living in Cairo and yes trying to fly anywhere is expensive. Would this apply for a non UK citizen, and does this apply from Cairo to any destination in Egypt? I will check it out later. Thanks a lot for this post


----------



## Philomena

queenie40something said:


> Hi - it is really easy to book online with them


Thanks so much I will give it a try later.........do you live in Cairo? I am also a 40 something expat


----------



## New Gal

Thanks for the tips Queenie, very useful x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi you're welcome - no dont live in Cairo but have an apartment in Sharm xx


----------

